# RESOLVED: Six week old rabbit needs a home...



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 3, 2011)

I have some friends over in Victoria who have rescued asix week olddomestic rabbit from being "exterminated" bya neighbour.

Here is the ad they're running:







"We are looking for a good home for a baby rabbit, orphaned in a residential neighbourhood in Victoria. The baby is very affectionate and calm. We don't know the gender yet as it is about 6 weeks old. It will require spaying or neutering at about 12 weeks old and you will need to prepare a hutch or cage that can be lined with litter and hay. 

A rabbit is not a "starter" pet for young children as it takes a lot of responsibility to keep their hutch clean and provide daily fresh hay, food and water. 

Please enquire if you are interested in raising a rabbit. This one will make a great family pet because it seems to be so happy around people. "

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/FREE-Baby-Rabbit-to-a-Good-Home_15405291

If anyone can help, please let me know and I can put you in touch with them.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2011)

ray: That is one gorgeous little bunny.


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Awwww!!!! I want da baby bunneh! but i have too many pets already, lol, and i wouldnt want him to have to travel. hopefully a good local family will take him


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 4, 2011)

I know. SoCUTE, right? :bunnyheart

I'd take him/her myself, but with moving and everything else, I just can't. 

Rue


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 10, 2011)

ahhh... if only it were closer


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Good news! The little bunny found a goodhome! I'm so relieved!

:yahoo:

Rue


----------



## redjess (Aug 10, 2011)

:woohoo Yay!!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 10, 2011)

:yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping:


----------

